# Cockeysville MD August 29 2X MECA Event



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SQ and SPL 2X Event
10840 Williamson Lane
Cockeysvillle Md
21030
Contact Jason @ 410-708-8468 
Comments	Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM
Judging @ 10:30 AM - Nice trophies 1st - 3rd Places, 3' Best of Best of Show - Show & Shine w/truck classes
Event Director	Steve Stern 615-476-7428


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Anyone competing?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There will be several cars there for SQ from around the Pa/Md area and a bunch of SPL cars from the shore and N Va. Come on out and have some fun.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like it's only about 50 minutes or so from York. I might try to make it if I have nothing else going on the 29th.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Competing and Judging

.....Howard is about to break 59.5 but in the other direction

Muahahahahahahahahahaha Muahahahaahaahahaha


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Gee thanks Mic...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Gee thanks Mic...


anything for you Lefty the hyperventilating Bear


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I wouldn't talk i were you righty, karma sucks, I know..

^^^ fixed


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I wouldn't talk if knead you righty, karma sucks, I know...


preemptive text again?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

EEB said:


> Looks like it's only about 50 minutes or so from York. I might try to make it if I have nothing else going on the 29th.


Its only 40-45 minutes from York, I make the drive everyday for work.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One week bump


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you getting alot interest in this?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Are you getting alot interest in this?


Pretty good amount. I know that there will be several SQ cars from Pa and Md and a bunch of the SPL guys from the Shore will be out. I've spoken to a few guys from N Va who may make it as well. If you know some ppl bring em with ya.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

the Car show portion we expect to be huge


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on. See you all next weekend.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I have never been to one. Do they charge entrance fees?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Weightless said:


> I have never been to one. Do they charge entrance fees?


There is no entrance fee to attend the show but there is a fee to compete, I believe its $25 for MECA members and $30 for non members.


----------



## Ronmeister (Feb 2, 2009)

Argh, I wish I was still in MD.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for tomorrow


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Good show. Thanks to everyone who came out to support the Darkside in the 1st of many more to come MECA Event.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to Mic for judging yesterday in the sweltering heat, great job! It was awesome to have everyone out, 14 SQ cars came out 14 SPL guys and an ice cream truck, woohoo. Some awesome sounding cars, Mike, your xB sounds beautiful it was an absolute pleasure to listen to and we hope to see you again. Thanks again to everyone for coming out and supporting The Dark Side and MECA.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Was a good show. I'm glad I made the drive down. It was nice meeting others from the forum. Maybe by the next time their is a show at the Dark Side. I will actually have something installed in my Blazer.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Definitely a good time. Where we going next?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Definitely a good time. Where we going next?


Pittsburgh, Sept 12
Nice Scion, was a pleasure to Judge. You can register for MECA this week and keep your points from the show. If you made a mad dash and hit a few more shows, you could possibly qualify for Finals.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mike, come on up!! You could hit the show in Pitt, the last 2 Crutchfield shows and still qualify for finals.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm excited. There is also a show in Newport News as well. Do you think in that short amount time I could qualify?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you registered tonight you would have 10 pts, you would need a total of 40. The Harrisonburg Crutchfield show is a double, 10pts for first and Charlottesville is a triple so 15pts, the Newport on 9/19 is a double so another 10 and you have more than the 40 required.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Kickass. Thank you and registering as I type.


----------

